# The Journal of a Small Town Girl...



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

So most of the day I stayed inside, it is a real scorcher here...
I can't wait for it to get cooler. Decided to take Chava on a small
leisurely ride down the road and then down a path...just the two
of us, I tacked her up alone this time and everything...I usually
can't get the girth of the saddle tight enough. It was fun, I didn't
ride more than 15 minutes, but it's nice to just have a relaxing
slow ride with my girl, and besides she worked hard and rode
longer than what she is used to last night.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Sunday, July 27 2008

Ugh...today was not a good day for riding. I thought it would be,
I waited til' this evening to ride and it was cloudy and cool outside,
which felt GREAT! Got Chava out, saddled her up with a new 
saddle, and actually got it tight enough on my own, I didn't need
a man's help this time, LOL!!!! My grandpa got Chava a new 
curb bit, which her original owners used, so I took my old bit off
my bridle and put the new bit on. When I went to put the bit in her
mouth, she constantly moved her head around and refused, when
I finally got it in her mouth, she hated it...that and I think I put it 
on wrong. Frustrated, I take the curb bit off and put the old snaffle 
back on the bridle, becuase I guess she gotten used to it. It took
forever to get the bridle back together and then I had problems
putting the reins on...UGH! 

When it was FINALLY time to ride, she was acting spirited...only
way to put it. She constantly ignored my commands, jerking her
head around and refusing to go the way I wanted, I showed her 
who was boss everytime and it led me to getting bucked two times,
but nothing serious. I didn't let her get her way though.

After the ride was over, I removed the tack and sprayed her off
real good, my saddle pad was completely soaked all the way 
through with sweat. :shock: I think she called herself apologizing
though when she nickered at me and nuzzled me, lol, so I
forgave her...too cute not to.  

That was my day...exhausting!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Tuesday, July 29 2008

I usually ride Chava in the afternoons once the sun goes down,
but I was feeling like taking a ride early this morning.It took a good
10 minutes to catch her, she had already been fed before my
grandpa went to work...so having a feed bucket in my hand didn't
do any good to lure her to me. When she sees that lead rope in my 
hand, she knows I mean business.

Finally, I got her out and saddled her up, she still wasn't on her 
best behavior today, still trying to get her way by turning around 
to go the other way when I want her to go the way I want. 
No bucking though, so that's good. I'm wondering if it could be
the back girth she doesn't like and if it's causing this behavior.
She did better than when I rode her Sunday though, which is
a good thing, that ride was pathetic. After I was finished riding
her I sprayed her off as I normally do and tied her out to eat some
grass and then put her up.


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Okay I had to share this...HUBBY GOT A JOB, HUBBY GOT A 
JOB....WOOOOOOOOO-HOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!    

I find out the results of the pampered puppy photo contest
tomorrow, I hope my picture placed, they have a ton of great 
prizes to be won. I can't wait! 8) 

My poodle puppy turned 2 weeks old July 29th, they just opened
their eyes, I need to get some pictures of them while their all so
small. Missy had 3 white ones and one black one, one of the
white ones died though the day after it was born and we have
no idea how or why. I claimed one of the white females 
( I get one because my dog is the stud that fathered the pups).
I gotta think of a fancy name like on Shadow's pedigree to register
her under now.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I love puppys. I want to breed puppys someday... but i dont know if i can give them all up!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> I love puppys. I want to breed puppys someday... but i dont know if i can give them all up!


It's a wonderful expereince breeding dogs, and there is some
real money involved in doing so. Yeah it kinda sucks when all
the little pups are gone, but it's also a relief on the other hand!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

So glad to hear about your hubby getting a job! I know how much the job hunting can suck!

Also good luck with the puppy contest!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Pinto Pony said:


> So glad to hear about your hubby getting a job! I know how much the job hunting can suck!
> 
> Also good luck with the puppy contest!


Me too, I was literally in hysterics when I found out!

Thank You, I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

small towns gonna be RICH!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

farmpony84 said:


> small towns gonna be RICH!


Yeah right, I wish! LOL! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Saturday, Aug. 2nd 2008

Last night was incredible! We had such a great time at 
playday, I took my brother along with me this time and 
even taught him how to ride on his own for the first time,
he had a little trouble at first withreining, but after 
awhile he got everything down and was doing his own thing, 
he even practiced around the barrel pattern and speed pattern 
while I shouted what to do from the sidelines and he even 
learned how to trot, I was amazed...this washis first time 
EVER riding without being led around and he was already
friggin' trotting the horseout there...no fear at all!
After he got through with the pattern and trotted over
to me, everyone started clapping, I was soooo proud! The
good thing is he isn't trying to impress me either, he 
enjoys doing it which makes me happy, I had to take turns
on my horse all night, LOL!

The kid really has some raw talent and just needs to keep practicing! 

Last night was just a practice night only, no paying, 
just have to take turns with everyone else...I really 
liked that. I did the pole bending course (first time 
with Chava), barrel racing course, and speed (her best
event). I even got my ole' hubby out there doing the
speed course, we actually got Chava to canter for the
first time since having her, it was a great feeling! I
even madesome new friends while out there, so I had a 
blast!! After finally convincing my brother it was time 
to go, we went to the gas station and got Iceys, yum!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Sounds like fun!


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Friday, Aug. 8th 2008


Chava did a really god job tonight which made me feel good 
after having a very crappy day. I didn't compete tonight at 
playday but I trained Chava in speed. I actually got her
pumped up and loped her for the first real time, she did
AWESOME!!!! I practiced loping her around the course a 
few times and she did better each time, the only thing is
to get her to lope, I have to use the crop on her....I have
kicked and kicked and kicked and that horse will not canter
without the usage of a crop. :?

But anyways, I'm excited seeing I know how to get her to lope
now, so I can event in the games next week, maybe I will get 
a good timing. I'm very proud of myself and especially her 
tonight, we made a great team. Of course, she does need alot
more training and improvement,but she's came so far compared
when we first got her not long ago, I wish everyone knew how
much time my husband and I put into her.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

HOT PINK saddle? The horses would get spooked! lol :lol:


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> HOT PINK saddle? The horses would get spooked! lol :lol:


Yeah, it's really OUT THERE, LOL! I didn't use it last night though,
decided to use my own.


----------

